# how about affiliate programs?



## mrmagic2713 (Jan 30, 2006)

does anyone out there use affiliate programs on your websites? ( for those who dont know, an affiliate program is simply software designed to allow other websites to post your link, and then you would send the site owners a commision per shirt, when someone from thier site clicks to yours and makes a purchase) just curious about that stuff. i know its done wonders for amazon.com!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Yes, I've used affiliate programs to help market my products. It's no magic pill though. 

You still need to put in work to get the "right" affiliates, support them with creative banners/campaigns, specials, datafeed requests, etc. There's a lot involved in doing it "right" (which I'm not sure I'm doing )

I use shareasale.com for my affiliate program. They handle the software, managing affiliates, paying affiliates (I pay shareasale, shareasale pays the affiliate), tracking the transactions, etc.


----------

